# update



## britchic80 (Dec 18, 2014)

I posted some time ago about how i was leaving my hubby due to financial infidelity. I kicked him out 3 weeks ago and still stand by my decision. However now everyone in the family is going crazy saying i made the wrong decision. How do i handle this?


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

I won't say you are right or wrong, but would like to know how you describe financial infidelity? Is he buying sexual favors or spending money set aside for other purposes? Were there boundaries set in place that this was a no-no or do you deem it to be something he innately should have known? Is he a repeat offender? Can this relationship be salvaged through counseling?


----------



## britchic80 (Dec 18, 2014)

he was spending large amounts of money and spending money and lying about its where abouts. We promised some money to my dad and he spent that too.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Everyone in whose family? Why do you have to give anyone any reasons?

C


----------

